# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  Einfacher IRC-Bot

## Nyomic

Ich bräuchte einen ganz einfach zu konfigurierenden IRC Bot der nur im Channel bleiben soll und diverse User Ops geben soll, mehr braucht er nicht zu können. Gibt es sowas? Eggdrop hab ich schon ausprobiert, der is zu umfangreich....

----------


## dwz

Hi,
sowas koennt ich dir von mir aus schnell schreiben, hab ja Ferien.  :Wink: 
Soll er noch mehr als oppen koennen?

MfG,
Markus

----------


## Nyomic

Ein +v bei manchen Usern wär auch noch toll. Aber wiegesagt oppen würd schon reichen.   :Smilie:

----------


## dwz

Och, dann guck ich mal, was sich da tun laesst. Ich hock mich heut Nacht mal hin.
Ich sag dir dann hier bescheid, kann nich allzu lange dauern.  :Smilie: 

MfG,
Markus

----------

